# Duales studium ?



## xxgamer09xx (15. Juni 2012)

Hey Leute ich mache nächstes Jahr mein Abitur in wollte wissen, was ihr über ein duales Studium denkt. 
Schwer? Besser?

Wurde gerne eure Meinung dazu wissen 

Ich wurde nämlich gerne Softwaretechnik an der FH Dortmund studieren als duales Studium und wollte mir vorher ein Post Meinungen und Infos über duales Studium holen ..

Danke schonmal

MfG
xxgamer09xx


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (15. Juni 2012)

Grundsätzlich: sehr viel schwerer, da man dann kaum noch Freizeit hat, dafür verdient man (oft eine Menge) Geld und hat schon gute Kontakte für später. Genaueres zu deiner Uni kann ich jetzt nicht sagen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juni 2012)

/sign.
Hoher Workload, aber in den Bereichen, in denen es angeboten wird, ein echter Vorteil in der Zeit unmittelbar nach dem Studium.


----------



## xxgamer09xx (16. Juni 2012)

Also entweder will ich ein Dualstudium in Softwaretechnik machen oder Informatik nicht Dual studieren .... Ich weis nur nicht für was ich mich entscheiden soll


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juni 2012)

Die entscheidung musst du selber treffen.


----------



## batmaan (16. Juni 2012)

wenn du glaubst, du hälst die Doppelbelastung durch, dann würde ich das Duale System vorziehen. Wenn du aber nebenher noch Freizeit haben willst, dann würde ich es eher an der Uni studieren.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juni 2012)

Je nach Firma ist die Arbeitsbelastung durchaus handhabbar, da muss man sich halt vorher mal angucken was von einem verlangt wird. Ich mach aktuell z.B. auch eines, muss aber mittlerweile im Vollzeitstudium nur in den Semsertferien zur Firma und hab da 30 Tage Urlaub. 
Generell sollte man sich sowas aber nur antun wenn man das Abi eher "locker" geschafft hat, ansonsten wird die Arbeit schnell zu viel.

Den Eindruck "keine Freizeit" zu haben kann ich so nicht teilen. Natürlich hat man eine 5-6 Tage Woche, aber mehr als bei einem normalen Job ist es auch nicht.


----------



## timetoremember (17. Juni 2012)

Allerdings sollte man vielleicht noch darauf hinweisen, dass du wenn du an der Uni studierst trotzdem arbeiten gehen musst, denn Wohnung, Essen, Internet und Party ist nicht für umsonst. D.h. du musst trotzdem noch irgendwo arbeiten(wenn auch nicht so viel und intensiv). Außer du wohnst schon in Dortmund...das würde es dann doch etwas erleichtern.


----------



## Westfale_09 (17. Juni 2012)

Ich meine Materna bietet doch sowas hier in Dortmund an.  Guck mal bei denen auf der Homepage.  

Studium oder Duales Studium, das musst du ganz alleine entscheiden. Das duale Studium verlangt dir viel ab, wie viele hier schon geschrieben haben. Auf dem Campus in DO gibt es eine Informationsansprechpartnerin. Einfach mal auf die HP der FH Dortmund. In Dortmund hast du viele Möglichkeiten für ein duales Studium.  Die Nacht der Ausbildung wäre was für dich gewesen. Leider ist die schon vorbei


----------



## Bash0r (18. Juni 2012)

hallo,

ich selber mache ein Duales Studium un bin nun im fast 5. Semester.
Grundsätzlich ist zu sagen, dass es extrem auf den Studiengang ankommt.

Technisch-orientierte Studiengänge sind wohl allgemein ein wenig schwerer einzustufen.
Habe viele Freunde die ein Duales Studium Maschinenbau, Wirtschafts-Ingenieurswesen oder ähnliches machen.
Bei denen ist der Stoff zwar nicht mehr, aber ein wenig komplexer.

Ich selbst mache Wirtschaftsinformatik an der DHBW Karlsruhe, womit ich mehr als zufrieden bin.
Das Thema Freizeit: Ist auch stark abhängig vom Unternehmen und dem Studiengang. Ich selbst habe relativ viel Freizeit (durchschnittlich 17:30 bis 00:00).... wobei ich auch jemand bin der kaum bzw. gar nicht lernt 

Ich würde dir ein Duales Studium definitiv empfehlen denn:
Geld! 
Viel Praxiserfahrung
Meist garantierte Job-Übernahme durch das Unternehmen


Was mir jedoch negativ auffällt:
an der FH/Uni wird dir vergleichsweise mehr theoretischer Stoff beigebracht, da dort auch einfach die nötige Zeit vorhanden ist.


Soweit meine Eindrücke.
Wenn du dein Abi locker oder normal gepackt hast, keine Angst davor hast ab und zu mal ordentlich zu ackern ...dann versuch es!
Wenn du mit deinen Uni-Kumpels nachmittags im Park chillen willst, dann vergiss es gleich  dazu wird dir wirklich die Zeit fehlen.

Vorlesung hatten wir in den ersten 4 Semestern jetzt eigtl immer von 8:30 bis durchschnittlich 17:30.
In der Praxisphase ist es angenehmer, da 90% der Firmen Gleitzeit bieten.


----------



## Bärenmarke (19. Juni 2012)

Ich kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen

Ich mach das selbe wie er, allerdings an der DHBW Stuttgart (davor an der VWA) und ich kann mich eig. nicht über zu wenig Freizeit beklagen. Den wenn du nicht von deinen Eltern im Studium finanziert wirst, musst du dir sowieso einen Nebenjob suchen und dann läuft es auf ungefähr das Gleiche hinaus 

Ansonsten empfinde ich es auch eher als gechillt, also wenn du nicht schon große Schwierigkeiten beim Abi hattest, wirst du auch im Studium in der Regel keine großen Probleme haben. (Vorausgesetzt du hast nicht das falsche Studium gewählt und tust dich dann mit den Fächern schwer, weil es dir nicht zusagt)

Nur in einem Punkt, kann ich meinem Vorredner nicht zustimmen. An der "normallen" Uni lernen sie auch nicht unbedingt mehr Theorie. Wie den auch? Wenn ich meinen Wochenplan mit den, von meinen Freunden die auf einer normalen Uni sind vergleiche, läuft es mir Eiskalt den Rücken runter
Von sowenig Vorlesungen kann man nur träumen Und in ihren Scripten usw. steht auch nicht wirklich mehr drin 
Und was du in den Praxissemestern von z.b. älteren Kollegen lernst, das lernst du an keiner Uni und ist oftmals viel nützlicher 

Bei weiteren Fragen, kannst du mir auch gern eine PM schicken. Momentan antworte ich aber eher zu "unchristlichen" Zeiten für dich

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Bash0r (20. Juni 2012)

Mit dem theoretischen Stoff magst du vielleicht Recht haben, das war nur mein bisheriger Eindruck. Kann aber auch daran liegen das ich eher mit puren Informatikern als Uni-Studenten zu tun habe und mich ab und zu ein wenig "dumm" fühle. Aber liegt eher am Studiengang, denn sie haben dafür null Ahnung von Wirtschaft 

Aber alles in allem.... Klare Empfehlung für ein Duales Studium!


ps: bei welcher Firma arbeitest du, Bärenmarke  ?


----------



## Skysnake (25. Juni 2012)

xxgamer09xx schrieb:


> Also entweder will ich ein Dualstudium in Softwaretechnik machen oder Informatik nicht Dual studieren .... Ich weis nur nicht für was ich mich entscheiden soll


 Das musst du schon ganz allein entscheiden. Beim Dualen-Studium hast du halt auf jeden Fall einen Praxisbezug und hast auch schon mal ne Firma, die dich kennt, und du eben auch Geld verdienst. Man muss halt aufpassen, das man sich für die nicht krumm und buglig schafft.



batmaan schrieb:


> wenn du glaubst, du hälst die Doppelbelastung durch, dann würde ich das Duale System vorziehen. Wenn du aber nebenher noch Freizeit haben willst, dann würde ich es eher an der Uni studieren.


 Das ist halt auch ne Pauschalaussage, die man so nicht stehen lassen kann. Du kannst dir an der Uni zwar durchaus einen gechillteres Studium gestalten, aber dann kommt auch nicht viel bei rum, und du hast halt dann auch eine längere Studienzeit...

Wenn du willst, kannste dir den Semesterplan aber auch locker vollknallen bis zum geht nicht mehr. Vor allem haste an der Uni eben auch die Möglichkeit dann mal höhere Mathematik zu hören, was für einen Informatiker nicht unwichtig ist, je nachdem was er machen will, aber man kann auch in andere Bereiche reinschnuppern wie Biologie, Physik, Chemie usw. Je nachdem, was man später mal machen will. Man hat halt doch mehr Freiheiten, die einen aber eben auch in die Pflicht nehmen. Im Dualen-Studium legt man sich gleich am Anfang halt schon mehr fest.

Btw. Im Dualen-Studium wirst du wohl auch eher Praxisorientiert studieren und weniger die reinen Grundlagen. Also gerade technische Informatik oder HPC wird da wohl eher einen geringeren Anteil einnehmen. Genaueres werden dir da aber wohl die Studienberater und hier auch der eine oder andere sagen können, der ein duales Studium macht, und eventuell sogar die Vergleichmöglichkeit hat.

Auf Einzelaussagen würde ich mich da aber NIE verlassen! Der gleiche Studiengang an unterschiedlichen Unis kann schon SEHR stark abweichen in der Schwierigkeit.


----------



## Aufpassen (30. Juni 2012)

Wer die Chance auf einen Dualen Studienplatz kriegt, der sollte diese auch nutzen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Juli 2012)

Als selber betroffener (habe kooperatives Studium betrieben Maschinenbau/Prozesstechnik):

Es ist nicht unbedingt anders als "normal" zu studieren, aber eben schlichtweg mehr Arbeit da man ja die STunden im Unternehmen bringen muss.
Da wurde von der Hochschule für die "KOOPs" ein Plan eingeführt wo man alle Veranstaltungen Mo-Do hat um Freitag nen Tag zum arbeiten zu haben. Grade im Grundstudium hat das natürlich zur Folge, dass man Mo-Do jeden Tag 8-10 Stunden anner Uni rumläuft um da irgendwie nachzukommen... und in den Semesterferien musste dann 5 Tage die Woche vollzeit gearbeitet werden...ich hatte insgesamt im Jahr etwa 6 Wochen wirklich freizeit, und die brauchte man zum Klausurlernen 

Insgesamt also ein wirklicher Sch***job... aber man lernt extrem viel und hat auch wenn mans nicht übertreibt keine Geldprobleme während des Studiums. Und zumindest ich konnte das STudium um 3 Monate verkürzen weil das Betriebspraktikum usw anerkannt wurde, völlig "umsonst" ists also nicht.


Mein persönlicher Grund mir das anzutun war, dass ich ohnehin schon in diesem Unternehmen nen Beruf gelernt hatte und auch gerne hier weiterarbeiten will weils einfach nicht weit von mir zu Hause weg ist und auch sonst die Arbeitsbedingungen stimmen (auch wenns Geld etwas unter deutschem Schnitt ist). Wenn man bei uns ein Koop-Studium erfolgreich schafft und sonst keine grob(st)en Fehler macht hat man fast schon ne Jobgarantie über Jahrzehnte... und das ist in der heutigen Zeit ja extrem viel wert. 


Falls du irgendwelche Details noch vermisst oder dich was besoners interessiert kannste mich auch per PN anhauen (da ich nicht unbedingt alle Dinge in einem öffentlichen Forum reintippen kann )


----------



## Bash0r (2. Juli 2012)

Vorallem sollte man sich auch vorher informieren WELCHE Form von dualem Studium es ist.

Denn solche Bedingungen wie sie mein Vorredner erläutert sind mir neu.
Scheint ein Unterschied zwischen Dualen Studium und kooperativen Studium zu geben..

Denn ich habe weder Semesterferien, noch eine Mo-Do Woche und dann Fr Zeit zum arbeiten.

In Baden-Württemberg ist es im Grunde so:
3 Monate im Betrieb praxis, dann wieder 3 Monate Theorie an der Hochschule...und immer im Wechsel.
Semesterferien gibt es nicht, dafür deine normalen Arbeitnehmer Urlaubstage ( welche du selbstverständlich nur in der Zeit im Betrieb nehmen kanns). Natürlich kann es noch ein wenig variieren je nach Arbeitgeber.

Nebenbei: Wer in seinem Studium gammeln will und mehr als "nur" 26 Tage Freizeit im Jahr haben möchte...der sollte garnicht studieren? Studieren =/= Gammeln

ps: ein 8-10 Stunden Uni-tag ist normal. Sollte aber auch bei normalen Studenten gänig sein, insofern man sein Studium so schnell wie möglich beenden will...

Ich bin sehr dankbar ein DHBW-Studium bekommen zu haben. Ich verdiene Geld, habe Abwechslung, coole mit-Studenten und kann jedes Jahr in Sommer und Winterurlaub dank meinem Gehalt  ...und das wichtigste...ich bin unabhängig von meinen Eltern


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Juli 2012)

Bash0r schrieb:


> Denn solche Bedingungen wie sie mein Vorredner erläutert sind mir neu.
> Scheint ein Unterschied zwischen Dualen Studium und kooperativen Studium zu geben.


 
Ja... den gibts auf jeden Fall. Diese Kooperationsverträge sind mehr ähm... ich nenns mal kontinuierlich studienbegleitend?
Man ist halt immer alles am machen - arbeitet im Unternehmen an nicht  zeitkritischen Projekten mit (wo eben während der Vorlesungszeit 1x die  Woche kommen ausreicht) und in den Semesterferien auch mal an was  "richtigem"... komplette Phasen nur Theorie oder nur Arbeiten gibts an  sich nicht... höchstens mal die letzten 4 Wochen der vorlesungsfreien Zeit wo die Klausuren vorbei sind und man halt mal nen Monat jeden Tag auffer Arbeit ist.

Der Arbeitsvertrag läuft dabei auch auf Praktikantenbasis, man ist also  nicht wie vielleicht bei anderen Dualen Studienverträgen ein  Angestellter oder ähnliches. Das hat den Vorteil dass alles sehr  flexibel ist... man hat ne Stundenvorgabe die man einhalten muss und  bekommt sozusagen ne Flatrate als Gehalt, wie man das organisiert  bekommt bleibt einem selbst überlassen. Es erfordert nur eben eine  ziemlich große Überwindung, 1-2 Jahre lang am Anfang da immer 50er  Wochen rauszuhauen


----------

